# صيانه الدوريه للأجهزه المكتبيه يوفر لك سنوياً 50% من تكاليف الصيانه والإصلاح



## مسوقة26 (22 مارس 2012)

صيانة آلات تصوير - فاكسات - طابعات - سنترال -احبار​​

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،​​



لماذا تنتظر حتى تتعطل الأجهزه المكتبيه لديك؟؟​​

آلات تصوير المستندات
فاكسات
طابعات
سنترال
اجهزة الكمبيوتر​​

هل تعلم ان الصيانه الدوريه للأجهزه المكتبيه يوفر لك سنوياً 50% من تكاليف الصيانه والإصلاح التي تصرف بشكل متقطع عند الأعطاب.​​


نقدم لك الحل ،، بأفضل عرض لعقود الصيانه السنويه لجميع الأجهزه المكتبيه.​​

# أسعار منافسه للغايه




​​

# زياره شهريه لصيانة الأجهزه وتقديم تقرير شهري لحالتها.​​

# توفير جميع الإجتياجات ( الورق - الأحبار - وجميع المستلزمات الإستهلاكيه ).​​

# سرعة الإستجابه عند الطلب.​​

# توفير آلات واجهزه جديده حسب رغبة العميل.​​







​​


** الزياره الأولى لفحص الأجهزه وآلات مجاناً.​​

** خصم 20% من قيمة العقد في حال إبرام عقد لأكثر من 10 أجهزه.​​

نوفر قطع الغيار الأصليه وتقديم ضمانات.​​



خصم خاص للعملاء من خلال أسواق سيتي .. كل ماعليك هو تزويدنا برقم الإعلان لكي تحصل على خصمك.

نقدم خدماتنا لجميع العملاء في كل من ،،،
الدمام - الخبر - الظهران - القطيف - صفوى - الجبيل - رأس تنوره​​


إحفظ الإعلان لديك في المفضله .. فبالتأكيد ستحتاجه يوماً ما !!​​


الدمام
شارع الملك خالد - حي غرناطه 
مقابل مخابز سنابل الشرقيه - الدور الثاني - مكتب 2​​

للمزيد من الإستفسار الرجاء التواصل على الأرقام التاليه:​​

ت : 8408401
ف : 8408402​​

موبايل : 0544546164​​

email : [email protected]​​

عناية المهندس / طارق فاضل.​​


والله ولي التوفيق​​


----------

